# Careless shooters around Alvin!!!!!!!!!!!



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

This is what I found when I got back from teal hunting with my buddy coe. This morning I found a bullet through my daughters bedroom window. I am so ****** right now I cant stand it. The Sheriff deputy seemed not to worried my wife had to ask him to go talk to the people across the pasture. Funny thing is 2 brazoria county deputy's live across the pasture. I know we live in the county but a 8month old could have been killed :mad5: So there is a pos that lives by Fairview Jr High that does not care where their bullets land. If any 2cool members live in the area and herd gun shots send me a pm. So I can relay it the the Brazoria county Sheriff. oh and if any one is in the window business I need this one replaced. Thank god for the double pane window it really slowed the bullet down.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd be ****** too! Save that bullet and if the S.O. doesn't take action then go to the media. Doesn't matter who launched the round, that was dangerous and reckless.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW
that looks like a 40 cal wad cutter.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't give up on this, take it to the mat.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

its either a 40 or 9mm and there is only a few houses that it could be across the pasture one just happens to be a deputy. The neighbors have herd shooting recently.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The bullet looks like a .40 S&W FMJ and the bullet design is that of a Hornady bullet in that caliber. A wad cutter is a solid lead unjacketed bullet.

I agree that this should be pursued to your satisfaction. Hope they find out who is responsible and whether it was an accidental discharge or a drive by or what.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

We fix bullet holes in the roof of the walmart alvin all the time. Same thing with the porter highschool. Its been open a couple of yrs and already dug 4 bullets out of the roof.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

40's are the preferred weapon carried by police right?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks to be a LEO issued .40 target round.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Walkin' Jack said:


> The bullet looks like a .40 S&W FMJ and the bullet design is that of a Hornady bullet in that caliber. A wad cutter is a solid lead unjacketed bullet.
> 
> I agree that this should be pursued to your satisfaction. Hope they find out who is responsible and whether it was an accidental discharge or a drive by or what.


You're right. FMJ not wad

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

just talked to the sgt they are coming back out.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

I would be very upset!!!
Glad no one was hurt, they need to be punished to the fullest extent of the law for reckless endangerment!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txshockwave said:


> just talked to the sgt they are coming back out.


yep, have them do some forensics on the neighboring deputies gun and the bullet... hopefully that bullet doesn't disappear


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Looks to be a LEO issued .40 target round.


It most certainly does look Just like that.
Call the sheriff directly.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

chambers county police most favorite targets are stop signs according to person that made the signs. hope they will really investigate their own in your area.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Lots of 40S&W truncated cone FMJ rounds out there...hard to pin it on any group based on shape.

At minimum you deserve a new window and an apology. I'd have a piece of their hiney too.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> Looks to be a LEO issued .40 target round.


 Or forty billion other .40 FMJ's from any wal-mart or academy... That's somewhat of a stretch.

Most departments train with full-blown HP duty ammo now: less liability that supplying their officers with two different kinds of ammo that could be mixed up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Match the bullet to the gun.. Lands ang grooves, that can be done.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> Looks to be a LEO issued .40 target round.


This man has every reason to be mad over this, but how the hell do you know it is law enforcement issued? Maybe you should be on CSI.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

You should be p..s.d. Somebody killed in a careless accident is just a dead as somebody murdered.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope you didn't pick it up so that the SO could get prints off it. Hope everything works out. 

Did the bullet land right there next to the window pane?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

beaucp said:


> I hope you didn't pick it up so that the SO could get prints off it. Hope everything works out.
> 
> Did the bullet land right there next to the window pane?


The bullet itself is not likely to have fingerprints on from the shooter, but the lands and grooves thing is just as good. I have had bullets hit my roof but this is through his window!!! That gun was not fired into the air, it was just a careless shooter shooting horizontal. If that window faces some homes, the people at those homes need to be talked to. If those people have guns, they need to be tested for match to txshockwave bullet. Txshockwave, you might want to get a higher authority involved, such as DPS, or this could get swept under the rug.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah, paper patching, ain't been done in a long time though.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

beaucp said:


> I hope you didn't pick it up so that the SO could get prints off it. Hope everything works out.
> 
> Did the bullet land right there next to the window pane?


no it was balled up in the curtain I put it there to take a pic for home owners insurance.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

How did the bullet come through the window from the outside and not damage the screen at all?? Weird...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I see a hole in the screen...

Not sure what you're implying.


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

i was thinking the same.... but at any rate, like whitebass says, you may want to call DPS


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you can see the frayed wire where the red arrow points...

so what did the sheriff say, or the sargent that came back out?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Sounds like some good ole boy Sherrif is trying to protect his minions. You have all of the evidence you need and I would pursue this until you get someone's arse in trouble BEFORE one stray bullet kills someone. 

Good luck.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

call DPS


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

call DPS,now


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry to hear what happened VERY SERIOUS MATTER your little one could of been killed....I would call dps and the fbi...do it ...


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

and i was just thinking i would even call a Game Warden ...i dont think its a bad idea...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*The activities of the Texas Ranger Division consist primarily of making criminal and special investigations; apprehending wanted felons; suppressing major disturbances; the protection of life and property; and rendering assistance to local law enforcement officials in suppressing crime and violence. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/texasrangers/*


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

roundman said:


> *The activities of the Texas Ranger Division consist primarily of making criminal and special investigations; apprehending wanted felons; suppressing major disturbances; the protection of life and property; and rendering assistance to local law enforcement officials in suppressing crime and violence. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/texasrangers/*http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/texasrangers/


thats even better.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

one of the news channel investigates may be your best bet to try to dig up answers etc,, id contact all of the above till someone finds out something thou. good luck, ill be watching to see what evolves.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I left a message for dPS to GIve me a call about this matter.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Just saw this story on channel 2 tonight ... But of course we saw it first on 2Cool

MB


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

just saw it on the news. something sounds fishy for sure.

if you need your window fixed, pm 032490. he just replaced mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to see some semblance of a resolution.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Just read the story on KPRC. Glad you got some media coverage; it should definitely get some people to reconsider the way they discharge their weapons.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this James. Thankful nobody was hurt, especially your baby girl. Hopefully you can get some answers now that its getting some media coverage.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I caught it last night as well on the news. I told my wife to come watch it with me. Now she's wanting to put bullet proof windows in my sons room.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

just found out who is responsible Someone bought a new gun and wanted to shoot it. They thought they were just shooting into the woods. :hairout::hairout:Charges are going to the DA this week


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to hear it. Sounds like somebody doesn't need a new gun. Or definitely need some safety awareness before owning one.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's great that someone will have to answer to the DA. Hopefully they now understand the responsibility of gun ownership. 

Not to say any of us would do it, but we should all keep in mind what's down/within range. 

Glad to hear your baby if OK. Scary stuff.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad you got some resolution. Too bad the BC DA is a candya** that only cares about stats, will probably get plead out to nothing


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Glad to hear your daughter is okay and thanks for your service


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hope this will maybe keep from someone really getting hurt or killed by someone irresponsible with a firearm, hope they come to you as a man and apologize for what happened!


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that someone is going to have to answer for there foolishness
.....


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Not defending the shooter in any way. But I would put great weight on his attitude about what occurred. He may be truly devastated by what happened, or he may be just mad because he got caught.

We all make mistakes; I know that I have made my fair share. It is very important about we face up to them. If he is a jerk, I have no sympathy. If he is truly contrite, he may be punishing himself more than the law could.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

spike404 said:


> Not defending the shooter in any way. But I would put great weight on his attitude about what occurred. He may be truly devastated by what happened, or he may be just mad because he got caught.
> 
> We all make mistakes; I know that I have made my fair share. It is very important about we face up to them. If he is a jerk, I have no sympathy. If he is truly contrite, he may be punishing himself more than the law could.


 Agree. He could have just stayed quiet and odds of ever discovering the source would be near impossible. I presume they have already performed ballistics tests to confirm it came from his gun.

Good wake-up call for a few folks. Luckily, a new window is the extent of the physical damage. Could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

txshockwave said:


> just found out who is responsible Someone bought a new gun and wanted to shoot it. They thought they were just shooting into the woods. :hairout::hairout:Charges are going to the DA this week


I bet it was a new CHL owner that didn't pay attention in class.

.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Channel 2 just reported two men admitted the the gun shot ... No charges filed yet ...

MB


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Any reputable gun owner - especially a CHL holder knows that you are responsible for that bullet once it leaves the gun. To come to the conclusion that it was a CHL owner based on what was posted is pure nonsense!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I bet it was a new CHL owner that didn't pay attention in class.
> 
> .


or got his chl from another state?


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I read your post yesterday and I saw this today!! Thats crazy!! Glad everything though.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/M...baby/-/1735978/16746008/-/950sbk/-/index.html


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard two shots Saturday morning coming from the west. I live in Stevenwood. It didnt sound like a shotgun either. The pastures have elbow room but most in the area are long and narrow.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> I heard two shots Saturday morning coming from the west. I live in Stevenwood. It didnt sound like a shotgun either. The pastures have elbow room but most in the area are long and narrow.


 me too i live in stevenwood too


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Agree*



spike404 said:


> Not defending the shooter in any way. But I would put great weight on his attitude about what occurred. He may be truly devastated by what happened, or he may be just mad because he got caught.
> 
> We all make mistakes; I know that I have made my fair share. It is very important about we face up to them. If he is a jerk, I have no sympathy. If he is truly contrite, he may be punishing himself more than the law could.


Spike those are words seasoned with wisdom and I agree 100%.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

*I found this one..*

What a coincidence I live in Alivn aswell and thought Id share this.. I found this one two days ago in my pool filter... must of been sucked up by the skimmer that roles around the bottom of the pool..


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang when did Alvin get so Gangsta?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> Dang when did Alvin get so Gangsta?


since it turned into little big mexico starting to be a horrible place to live!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> since it turned into little big mexico starting to be a horrible place to live!!!!!!


chuntarros like you make it a bad place to live


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> chuntarros like you make it a bad place to live


hey, since i learned me a new mescan put down word, i thought i'd highlight it in an appropriate color. viva la rasa?

*Urban Dictionary: chuntaro*

www.urbandictionary.com/*define*.php?term=*chuntaro*
Mexican slang word, synonym for "naco:" (1)an Indian or Indian-looking Mestizo (2)*an uncultured or lower class person *Pronounced: CHOON-tah-roh


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> chuntarros like you make it a bad place to live


I know huh


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll take the risk of a few random unintended shots vs a driveby or constant looking over your shoulder kind of place to call home. I wasn't raised here but many folks have stayed around their entire life. I enjoy a community where a wave or a "How ya doin?" is returned in kind.
hijack over....


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

I live in Alvin as well, other side of town from the OP, most of the properties in my area area around 2 to 3 acres with livestock of some sort. We have at least 2 or 3 properties in my direct vision that have active shooters, built-up ranges or bird hunting going on. We've never had any stray bullets that I know of, but it still makes me nervous, it just doesn't seem to be quite enough acreage to be shooting on the way they do.

Mind you, I have all sorts of guns, and love to shoot them, but I either take them to a proper range, or my parents place in Brenham where I have access to 200+ acres and no houses in sight.


----------



## leatherneck77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow...us shooter have to be more responsible.


----------

